# Buddy, Holly puppy pics



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thought I would start a new tread to show you the puppies of Sweetie now. Buddy and Holly are 10 wks old and will be soon going to new homes. As you know Sweetie was found on the streets of L.A. as a stray. We were never sure the puppies were pure breed, but they looked a lot like a maltese as babies, but now we are not sure. They are looking a lot more like a possible Maltese , Cocker cross (Silky Cocker, hybred name). Just want to share the pics and let you all let us know what you think too. Very cute, no matter what. Hugs,Edie
Holly is the puppy standing


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, how totally adorable!!!! Yes, I think I see "Cocker" also.....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, stunning. I love their names, too.
xoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They sure are cute little pups. I know they will find nice furever homes.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What beautiful eyes! They almost look blue --are you sure there's no Siberian Husky in the mix? :biggrin:

Whatever they are, I think you'll find plenty of people falling in love with them. I know I am .... (Stop me, stop me, I have enough doggies!  )


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Sep 17 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830846


> What beautiful eyes! They almost look blue --are you sure there's no Siberian Husky in the mix? :biggrin:
> 
> Whatever they are, I think you'll find plenty of people falling in love with them. I know I am .... (Stop me, stop me, I have enough doggies!  )[/B]



You never have enough.. Send me an application. LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG how cute are they? You're right, they did look like maltese as pups but you may be on to the cocker cross. They are just precious! I wonder where the light colored eyes came from.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I've heard of silky cockers, I would imagine them to be much larger than regular malt? I could be wrong though. 

But OMG they are beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub: How much do they weigh? Are they around the same size as a maltese pup? They have the prettiest eyes, I hope they don't change color as they grow!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're adorable :wub: and they have beautiful eyes!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, so sweet. Yes, their eyes do look blue to me also.


----------

